# Naringin consistently lowers Hematocrit levels!!



## Tren's physique (Feb 13, 2016)

Apparently, it does, it's contained in grapefruits. If it is true, we steroid users should really keep an eye on naringin supplement.

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/3243695


----------



## DC1 (May 5, 2014)

Tren's physique said:


> Apparently, it does, it's contained in grapefruits. If it is true, we steroid users should really keep an eye on naringin supplement.
> 
> http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/3243695


 Interesting. Mine was too high to donate a couple of months ago.

I'll look into this. Cheers!


----------



## Tren's physique (Feb 13, 2016)

DC1 said:


> Interesting. Mine was too high to donate a couple of months ago.
> 
> I'll look into this. Cheers!


 I think a lot of people could find this interesting. Also @Simon 88 as I remember his values being healthy but still to be kept there.

@Quackerz too maybe?


----------



## RedStar (Aug 8, 2014)

Tren's physique said:


> I think a lot of people could find this interesting. Also @Simon 88 as I remember his values being healthy but still to be kept there.
> 
> @Quackerz too maybe?


 Funnily you should quote me, I was just searching around online for the cost of the supplement. It isn't cheap, but will read study now and if it works def worth the investment.


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Simon 88 said:


> Funnily you should quote me, I was just searching around online for the cost of the supplement. It isn't cheap, but will read study now and if it works def worth the investment.





Tren's physique said:


> I think a lot of people could find this interesting. Also @Simon 88 as I remember his values being healthy but still to be kept there.
> 
> @Quackerz too maybe?


 How much would you use? Any idea?


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Cheapest I can find is 100g for £11.50


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/like/191697151276?limghlpsr=true&hlpv=2&ops=true&viphx=1&hlpht=true&lpid=122&chn=ps&googleloc=9046334&poi=&campaignid=207297426&device=c&adgroupid=13585920426&rlsatarget=pla-131843276946&adtype=pla&crdt=0&ff3=1&ff11=ICEP3.0.0-L&ff12=67&ff13=80&ff14=122

Dose approx 1g a day


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Dark sim said:


> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/like/191697151276?limghlpsr=true&hlpv=2&ops=true&viphx=1&hlpht=true&lpid=122&chn=ps&googleloc=9046334&poi=&campaignid=207297426&device=c&adgroupid=13585920426&rlsatarget=pla-131843276946&adtype=pla&crdt=0&ff3=1&ff11=ICEP3.0.0-L&ff12=67&ff13=80&ff14=122
> 
> Dose approx 1g a day


 Perfect, cheers.


----------



## DC1 (May 5, 2014)

Purchased. Cheers @Dark sim


----------



## Tren's physique (Feb 13, 2016)

Simon 88 said:


> Funnily you should quote me, I was just searching around online for the cost of the supplement. It isn't cheap, but will read study now and if it works def worth the investment.


 Tbh i found 250g of that for 30€... And it should last a lot as there are 40mg of Naringin for every 100mL of grapefruit. And that study was done on one grapefruit a day. ... So 250mg a day at max should do the work...it means it lasts 100 days. Have I calculated something wrong?


----------



## RedStar (Aug 8, 2014)

Tren's physique said:


> Tbh i found 250g of that for 30€... And it should last a lot as there are 40mg of Naringin for every 100mL of grapefruit. And that study was done on one grapefruit a day. ... So 250mg a day at max should do the work...it means it lasts 100 days. Have I calculated something wrong?


 2.5g would be 100 days pal


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

DC1 said:


> Interesting. Mine was too high to donate a couple of months ago.
> 
> I'll look into this. Cheers!


 What's the cut off point for a donation out of curiosity?


----------



## funkdocta (May 29, 2013)

Simon 88 said:


> 2.5g would be 100 days pal


 or 25g


----------



## RedStar (Aug 8, 2014)

funkdocta said:


> or 25g


 25x10=250

2.5x100=250

just saying


----------



## DC1 (May 5, 2014)

Quackerz said:


> What's the cut off point for a donation out of curiosity?


 I was told 180. Mine was 188.


----------



## Tren's physique (Feb 13, 2016)

Simon 88 said:


> 2.5g would be 100 days pal


 It's a bit of a superdosing ... But I want to try that and see if it has any added benefit. Otherwise I'll stick to a gram.


----------



## funkdocta (May 29, 2013)

you getting mixed up 

250mg x 4 = 1g


----------



## RedStar (Aug 8, 2014)

Tren's physique said:


> It's a bit of a superdosing ... But I want to try that and see if it has any added benefit. Otherwise I'll stick to a gram.


 You gonna get before and after tests?


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

DC1 said:


> I was told 180. Mine was 188.


 Wow. What were you on to have it that high if you don't mind me asking?

What was your diastolic?



funkdocta said:


> you getting mixed up
> 
> 250mg x 4 = 1g


 LOL


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

funkdocta said:


> or 25g


 25g x100=2.5kg (2500g) lol


----------



## funkdocta (May 29, 2013)

Dark sim said:


> 25g x100=2.5kg (2500g) lol


 we are dividing not multiplying.... 250mg per day he said ..... 100 days = 25000mg .......


----------



## funkdocta (May 29, 2013)

Simon 88 said:


> 25x10=250
> 
> 2.5x100=250
> 
> just saying


 nevermind, I though he meant he would be taking 250mg for 100 days... and you said that would be 2.5g


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

DC1 said:


> I was told 180. Mine was 188.


 The range for haematocrit is usually 40-52. Don't you mean haemoglobin? Haemoglobin range is 130-180.


----------



## DC1 (May 5, 2014)

Mingster said:


> The range for haematocrit is usually 40-52. Don't you mean haemoglobin? Haemoglobin range is 130-180.


 Apologies, yes my Haemoglobin was 188 so out of range for donation.

Just checked and HCT was 59.


----------



## DC1 (May 5, 2014)

Quackerz said:


> Wow. What were you on to have it that high if you don't mind me asking?
> 
> What was your diastolic?
> 
> LOL


 I have a naturally high level of iron in my body and have been tested for Hemochromatosis twice.

My blood pressure is always perfect normally around the 115/70 range. That's both on and off cycle.

I get bloods taken 3-4 times per year and lipid markers are within range excluding the RBC and Hdl/Ldl ratio was a touch high on course a few months ago.


----------



## Tren's physique (Feb 13, 2016)

funkdocta said:


> you getting mixed up
> 
> 250mg x 4 = 1g


 Meant 2500 sorry. 2.5g


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

funkdocta said:


> we are dividing not multiplying.... 250mg per day he said ..... 100 days = 25000mg .......


 Why did you say 25g in response to "2.5g would be 100 days pal"? Based on the fact he has 250g of powder.

25g if he took 100 days at 250mg, but that wasn't what simon was pointing out.

Anyway, glad we got that resolved.


----------



## 39005 (Nov 25, 2013)

anyone that is thinking of taking this who also takes medication (and some AAS ) might want to read about P450 enzyme inhibition and grapefruits interaction with certain drugs.

that (one) study was done in 1998 on 36ppl - hardly 'consistent' , you would have though after 18 yrs some pharma company would have developed a drug from it had it been worthwhile.


----------



## Tren's physique (Feb 13, 2016)

aqualung said:


> anyone that is thinking of taking this who also takes medication (and some AAS ) might want to read about P450 enzyme inhibition and grapefruits interaction with certain drugs.
> 
> that (one) study was done in 1998 on 36ppl - hardly 'consistent' , you would have though after 18 yrs some pharma company would have developed a drug from it had it been worthwhile.


 Why should they? When we have Naringin available as powder? Then they would have created a drug from beetroots too as we know they're VERY effective re BP. Simply no one would use them as there is the natural supplement available. And also, if there is really the need to kill some red blood cells, I'm sure they have a medication for that, no doubt... Also people with high HCT are very few, mostly it's use steroid users lol. Maybe with the increase in TRT patients something will be created.

Also mate, it doesn't interact with injectable steroids... Only with oralss and it's not even sure, especially if they're taken in different times of the day


----------



## Tren's physique (Feb 13, 2016)

@aqualung actually it seems to increase the bioavailable drug injected.... Thus we can inject lower dosages. Take a read:

Grapefruit juice blocks special enzymes in the wall of the small intestine that actually destroys many medications and prevents their absorption into the body. Thus, smaller amounts of thedrugs get into the body than are ingested. When the action of this enzyme is blocked, more of the drugs get into the body and the blood levels of these medications increase. This can lead to toxic side effects from the medications.


----------



## 39005 (Nov 25, 2013)

i already know about P450 enzyme inhibition - im pointing it out to people that dont- i was specifically talking about people taking prescribed medications.

im on TRT and have been for many years , i was told to give blood not eat grapefruit 

*this is not the first time this specific compound has been mentioned on these forums over the last few years


----------



## Tren's physique (Feb 13, 2016)

aqualung said:


> i already know about P450 enzyme inhibition - im pointing it out to people that dont- i was specifically talking about people taking prescribed medications.
> 
> im on TRT and have been for many years , i was told to give blood not eat grapefruit
> 
> *this is not the first time this specific compound has been mentioned on these forums over the last few years


 I don't see why it's not worth a try? It doesn't interact with steroids, not even orals, as it actually boosts their availability, if anything (there is a potential increased toxicity though).

If you're on BP meds ecc. I'd see why it wouldn't be the best decision, although trying is nothing harmful for a short time.


----------



## Shaneyboy (May 21, 2013)

About 20 years ago a commonly Rx'd anti-histamine was pulled (Telfast) because of fatalities arising from grapefruit juice impacting on the cyp450 pathway resulting in high plasma concentrations of the drug.

mess with this at your peril


----------

